# French Cheese



## karadekoolaid (Nov 13, 2006)

Yesterday was the annual "Diplomatic Ladie's Christmas Bazaar". I always get there early so that I can pig myself on French cheese at lunchtime...

A Maroilles Mignon; orange-rind cheese from Boulogne-sur-mer. 
A Pont L'Evêcque
A Caprice des Dieux
A pyramid of ash-covered goat cheese
A Camembert - unpasteurised milk, of course!

Fresh bread from the best bakery in Caracas, and a bottle of Chilean Baron Philippe de Rothschild Escudo Rojo 2002. 

All I can say is: 
Vive la France!!!


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 13, 2006)

I think I know 4 or the 5--don't recognize the Caprice but will consult my cheese book.  We enjoyed a visit to Pont l'Evecque several years ago and to a fromagerie nearby.
The book we have and enjoy is the DK Guide to French Cheese. It was revised a couple of years ago so is very up to date.

These were all soft/semi soft cheeses. Any particular reason for that choice other than personal preference?

Major yum, Clive!!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Nov 14, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> These were all soft/semi soft cheeses. Any particular reason for that choice other than personal preference?
> 
> Major yum, Clive!!


 
All soft cheeses because they were the only ones available, Gretchen. It's impossible to find French cheese here except at Xmas bazaars. 
I turned down Roquefort, Reblochon and three varieties of boursin , but I think my choice was vindicated, judging by the revolting smell emanating from my fridge right now    We almost finished off the Camembert last night. Oh glory, glory...


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 14, 2006)

Clive, reading about your smorgasbord lunch brings to mind the times when I got invited to a cheese promotion organised by Le Meridien hotel.  They would fly in this experienced and wonderful 'Cheeseman' from France on a yearly basis and he would bring along at least 100 types of good quality cheese.  For the life of me, I couldn't remember the names but some did stick, namely, brie, camembert, roquefort etc.  I must say it was quite an experience especially with a glass of good wine!


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 14, 2006)

cliveb said:
			
		

> All soft cheeses because they were the only ones available, Gretchen. It's impossible to find French cheese here except at Xmas bazaars.
> I turned down Roquefort, Reblochon and three varieties of boursin , but I think my choice was vindicated, judging by the revolting smell emanating from my fridge right now   We almost finished off the Camembert last night. Oh glory, glory...


 
I couldn't/wouldn't have turned down the Roquefort (!) but I think you did GREAT!!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Nov 14, 2006)

I love Roquefort - but it is usually available here in high-end supermarkets. That was the one and only reason I didn't snaffle some up!! None of the other cheeses are available here, except at bazaar time. 

You should have seen the crowd.Six deep at the French cheese stand. It took me 15 minutes to get served, and I was one of the first ones inside  
With a little luck, I'll find some imported cheese in Margarita when I arrive at Xmas time. Gorge, gorge, gorge, yum,


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 14, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> I couldn't/wouldn't have turned down the Roquefort (!) but I think you did GREAT!!


can't believe you turned down the Reblochon, Clive!  It's one of my favorites (and quite good with Lagavullin, I might add!  )


----------



## mudbug (Nov 14, 2006)

another foodie "dies" and goes to heaven.

All the angels sing.


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 14, 2006)

We are so lucky here in the UK - most of our supermarkets - even some of the more 'budget' ones have lots and lots of European cheeses for sale, every day of the week (making you homesick at all, Cliveb?!)

I love French cheeses, but also like German and Scandinavian ones, oh and Greek cheeses and Italian cheeses and......  I LOVE cheese!


----------



## Constance (Nov 14, 2006)

Here in the sticks, we hillbillies eat a lot of Velveeta. 

Sorry, didn't mean to be a smart-alec. I so envy your access to fine cheeses. If I go to a grocery store in a larger town, I always look at their cheeses, but Brie, Roquefort and bleu are about it when it comes to French cheeses, and the ones we get are basically generic. 
I have ordered some cheese on-line, and if I knew what to order, I'd like to try something new. 
Any suggestions?...reasonably priced, please.


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 14, 2006)

the site igourmet.com is an excellent source for ordering cheese.
Do you like stinky-foot cheeses, or milder, or blue. it is hard to suggest without a kind of context.

Not French, but Roaring Forties Blue, an Australian blue, is DElicious.  I also basically prefer an Auvergne blue to Roquefort--creamier.
And Cambazole is out of sight good.  Gorgonzola dolce also.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Nov 15, 2006)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> can't believe you turned down the Reblochon, Clive! It's one of my favorites (and quite good with Lagavullin, I might add!  )


 
Yes, June - on second thoughts, I can't believe it either  - I think I got a pang of conscience when I looked inside the bag and saw ALL those lumps of cheese together. 

Now there's another bazaar this weekend... perhaps, just perhaps....


----------



## Constance (Nov 15, 2006)

Gretchen, I've never met a cheese I didn't like, except for cottage cheese. I think it was the concept of curds & whey that bothered me. But my youngest grandson loves it, and now has me liking it, too. I'd never thought of seasoning it with salt & pepper, and that makes all the differrence.


----------

